# py-libxml2



## xf3i (Sep 24, 2010)

```
localhost# make
===>  Building for py26-libxml2-2.7.7
Making all in .
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/textproc/py-libxml2/work/libxml2-2.7.7/python'
/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link cc  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -pedantic -W -Wformat -Wunused -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -
Wcomment -Wtrigraphs -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wuninitialized -Wparentheses -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Waggregate-
return -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wredundant-decls -module -avoid-version  -L/usr/local/lib -o 
libxml2mod.la -rpath /usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages libxml.lo types.lo libxml2-py.lo -lxml2  -L/usr/local/lib/python2.6/config -lpth -
lutil -lm -lpython2.6
libtool: link: cc -shared  .libs/libxml.o .libs/types.o .libs/libxml2-py.o   -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib -
L/usr/local/lib /usr/local/lib/libxml2.so -lz /usr/local/lib/libiconv.so -L/usr/local/lib/python2.6/config -lpth -lutil -lm -lpython2.6    -Wl,-
soname -Wl,libxml2mod.so -o .libs/libxml2mod.so
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lpth
gmake[1]: *** [libxml2mod.la] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/textproc/py-libxml2/work/libxml2-2.7.7/python'
gmake: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/py-libxml2.
```


----------



## xf3i (Sep 24, 2010)

```
cp /usr/local/lib/pth/* /usr/local/lib
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 24, 2010)

Stop dumping random unformatted output in the wrong forum. We're not psychic. Tell us what you're trying to do, which version of FreeBSD you're using, and what the exact problem is.


----------

